# psychodelicdan's Craftsman 12 in.



## psychodelicdan (Feb 14, 2013)

Robert.

You have answered several questions I don't thing I asked? Do you read minds? Just funning. I guess this would be a good time to post a pic of mine and ask about it. It was given to me on long term/ permanent loan by a buddy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can use lathes decently but don't know the lingo it measures 6" center of chuck to top of bed. And around 30" between centers. Sounds like you can't date it by serial number but it might tell you folks something. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



33432 I believe


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I could use one of these. Tough learning curve. Lets just say something had to give. Oops


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2013)

Dan,

I moved your last post and photos to a new thread. The post following yours referred back to 56fordguy's 10" and it was about to become confusing, I think.

Anyway, your 12" swing (in US practice, lathes are classed by the nominal largest diameter you can "swing" over the bed - British practice would have called it a 6") machine is I would have assumed a 101.27430 (24" between centers) or a 101.27440 (36" between centers). According to all of the manuals and catalogs I have, those were the choices from 1948 on and the Quick Change Gearbox didn't come out until 1950. However, before 1948, two other choices were 18" and 30". And when the QCGB came out, Sears (Atlas) offered it as an upgrade kit for 12 older models made back to about 1936. If it actually is 30" between centers, it could also be a 101.07403 (or earlier) that was upgraded. What is the diameter of the leadscrew (choices are 5/8" and 3/4")? There would originally have been a nameplate with model number on the back of the bed. And there is another way in which to cross-check the 30" between centers. Measure the bed length. Choices are 36, 42, 48 and 54". 30" between centers corresponds to a 48" bed.

As you've probably already read if you've gone through earlier threads, the only sure way to date a machine to the nearest year is (and only on the Timken headstock models like yours) pull the spindle and read the bearing dates.

A replacement 40T gear shouldn't be too hard to locate. You can buy one new from Clausing. Maybe someone here has an extra. There are a number of Atlas lathe parts sellers on eBay. A quick search didn't turn up an individual 40T right now (only one complete Change Gear Set). But I've had pretty good results in picking out the sellers who routinely list parts or accessories and writing them. By which I mean that they will generally respond whether they have the item in question or not. Once in a while, one has had it.

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2013)

Dan,

I forgot to comment on the S/N.  It does look most likely to be 33432.  I'll check that in two or three databases I have access to (and have been trying to find time to combine).  But as you said, there's not too much chance that will help much.

Robert D.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you very much Robert. I haven't looked at the back of the bed. I'll just do that tonight. 
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## psychodelicdan (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok  I checked it out and sure enough Theres the tag! WooHoo! It's a 101.27440 with a 3/4" lead screw. What does the 3/4" lead screw indicate?
Thank you so much for help with the information. I'm really liking how this forum works. 
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 16, 2013)

Dan,

OK.  Then it would have been made between late 1950 and late 1956 or possibly early 1957.  I will see whether or not the model number narrows that down any.

Between 1936 and 1956, Atlas made and Sears sold six models of 12" lathes that with the addition of the QCGB would look like the photograph you posted of yours. The earliest three models had 5/8" diameter lead screws.  Eight other models were eliminated because they had babbit spindle bearings and your photo showed that yours has Timken bearings.

Of course, there would have remained the possibility that someone had taken two different models and built up one hybrid.  But everything visible in the photo is consistant with the nameplate on your bed.

Robert D.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Mar 27, 2013)

I gotten rather tired of all the chips ending up on the floor so 8 made me a chip pan for the lathe. How it got this old and never had one is anybody's guess. I stayed at the shop tonight and whipped this out. Now to decide what color. I guess I'll go with the nasty green so it will match. Then I'll just have to dig up some man power to slip it under the lathe. For now Ill  just add it to the list of things to finish 


With a shot of shop coat primer. 


Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## papermaker (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice chip pan !


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 28, 2013)

Dan,
I love your sig line.  I have a ton of unfinished projects too.  One of these days I will finish my three tier brew tower with RODI and tippy dump mash tun with leg extensions.  The controller for the brew tower and then do these two brews I already have the ingredients for.  Then I can clean a place for my new to me 9X lathe and re-organizw the diasater area I call the shop.I have plenty to do, I just gotta get motivated and get it all done.  I had planed to drill and fit all of my tuns and kettles today, but got busy doing nothing and didn;t get around to it yet... Oh well, one of these days......

Bob


----------



## psychodelicdan (Mar 28, 2013)

How true Bob. 
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 28, 2013)

Fancy chip pan!  

Do you have the remainder of the change gear set?  
If you don't have them you probably want them anyway.  That'll solve your 40 tooth problem.


Available on EBay and directly from Atlas Clausing.


Bernie


----------



## psychodelicdan (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Bernie
This lathe has the threading change box on it. So I would really only need the one 40 tooth gear. Im in the process of making a indexer to cut a gear for the old x feed gear box on the Bridgeport so I think I'll just part off a slice of the 3" aluminum round stock I have and give making that one a shot as well. Im trying to make something like this. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




With a indexer like this one where the drilled indexer is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Unless some one has a 40 tooth gear they need to lose. 
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------

